# Cams for Maxima



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Is there any Cam Shafts for the 2001 5spd 3.0ltr. Maxima?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There sure is...

Call JWT.

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

thx i will do contact them.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm working on getting some custom made. JWT's are nice, but they're kind of mild.

So sometime soon, I'm taking my car to the dyno, and we're going to figure out what kind of cam would work best since I have a SC and nitrous. The shop I'm working with can get them done for the same price as JWT, and they use a new cam like the JWT, it's not a regrind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

your car seems to be fully modified(SC and NOS), have you raced lately with someone?? or where do you see your car now?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't race much. I just like a fast car. Plus I like doing new stuff that everyone else doesn't have.



one_bad_max said:


> *your car seems to be fully modified(SC and NOS), have you raced lately with someone?? or where do you see your car now? *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

ok then, enjoy it


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

If you want cams more aggressive than the JWT, let me know. It would save me some money to get 2 sets made instead of just the one. Thanks.




one_bad_max said:


> *ok then, enjoy it  *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I will sure do bro, but not now cuz my car is still stock with no modes yet. With in this week i will be installing an air cone filter.
For the cam as i said im very interested but just give me some times


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

JWT's got gen4 cams out, they should work in gen5's too, as the gen5 VQ cams are even more mild than the gen4 VQ cams. I think JWT has valvesprings and stuff out too.

I know I30krab on Maxima.org has a VQ30DE with DET internals on his I30, running JWT cams and valvetrain, good to 7500rpm. (yes, 7500rpm.)


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm told that the VQ cams they have are actually for the 350Z as they have to be shimmed to fit the 4th gen.

And Ron's car is just plain sick. Hard to believe what he's done to that thing.



brian said:


> *JWT's got gen4 cams out, they should work in gen5's too, as the gen5 VQ cams are even more mild than the gen4 VQ cams. I think JWT has valvesprings and stuff out too.
> 
> I know I30krab on Maxima.org has a VQ30DE with DET internals on his I30, running JWT cams and valvetrain, good to 7500rpm. (yes, 7500rpm.) *


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

*Cams for VQ30DE*

JWT just came out with these:
http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

So is it going to fit in my car  (2001 Maxima 3.0Ltr, 5spd)?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes they will. The internals of the 95-99 and the '00-01 are the same. 



one_bad_max said:


> *So is it going to fit in my car  (2001 Maxima 3.0Ltr, 5spd)? *


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Any Ideas of how much is it? and how many Horse Power i will gain?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Around $1200, and no one has really verified the gains yet, not with a dyno anyways. The few guys that do have them usually are running boost also. People are saying around 20 hp, but you should have done some other mods first. At least have intake, y-pipe, exhaust. This should not be your first mod.


----------

